# S-Works Helmet review.



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

After trying on the Giro Atmos and Ionos, Bell Sweep and the Specialized S-Works I concluded that the S-Works is the best fit to my melon. Now that I have a few hours under this helmet these are my impressions.

Compared to my Giro Eclipse the S-Works is so comfortable that it disappears on my head. I'm sure the others would do the same, it just seems that the Specialized helmet was made just for me.

The adjustable fit system goes completely around the inside of the helmet rather than just on the back half like my Giro. The pads are attached to this inner ring. This system creates a very comfortable helmet rather than the cheaper helmets that have the fit pads attached directly to the inside front of the helmet.

I need lots of cool air- The front air intake scoop does a great job of cooling and drying my forehead during the ride. I wear a Halo headband and the S-Works design keeps loads of air moving over the Halo to evaporate the sweat. Also the deeper air channels seem at least as effective as the Giro if not slightly more. The real standout was the scooped front.

Straps and buckles are easy to adjust and seem well thought out. SP makes a point to tell you that the buckles are hollow to save weight. You see, that is why I have been so slow over the past seasons, damn solid buckles.

On the Specialized website they claim a weight of 225grams for a medium. On the inside of the helmet a small tag that gives the size claims 256grams w/o visor for a medium. On my scale my medium S-Works weighs 264grams. The Giro Eclipse tips the scale at 280grams.

The finish is flawless as you would expect a 210 dollar helmet to be. It comes with shiny carbon accents that will add no less that 4mph to your ride. Funny thing though- it has the lable SPECIALIZED written on it five times plus it has the S logo on the front and rear, but it lacks the S-Works logo on it. This is not important to me, it just seems that after all the trouble they went through to make this they would throw their S-Works label on it. 

The helmet comes with a thick cloth bag for protection, the bag says S-Works on it LOL. 

If it fits your shape this helmet is good stuff, highly recommend.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Rode my new one tonight for the first time-- I love it. Much better the the Giro Atmos I had before. Specialized has a winner on their hands. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## tony2589 (May 8, 2008)

what shape of a head do guys have? ive been having trouble finding a nice helmet that doesn't make me look like toad from super mario brothers (i have a longer/narrow head).

i don't mind dropping $200+ on a nice helmet, but it would be nice if it fit my head...

the factory team color is nice too, pity they sold out so quick.


----------



## kam (Sep 19, 2004)

i have bell sweep, giro atmos and specialized decibel helmets in my garage. 

the decibel is the only helmet i have ever used that just disappears on my head. it is just soooo comfy!!! looks great too!!!

oh....i have a carrot shaped head. 6'1", 170 pounds. skinny/slender and that includes my noggin'


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

The fit band on the SP S-Works helmets goes all the way around, so I would imagine it would fit a larger cross section of melons.


----------



## tony2589 (May 8, 2008)

wow, speedy replies 

yeah, the decibel looked pretty nice too, and the website actually has a small in stock. i did kinda have my heart set on the 2d...

kam, would you say that the decibel is proportionate to your head? i guess that's what i was refering to when i wrote "fit". my current helmet doesn't fit or look good. its a base model trek with only minimal padding in the front. if i wear it for more than and hour i have a headache and a nice red mark on my forehead.

rkb, you have zipps and i'm jealous.


----------



## kam (Sep 19, 2004)

tony2589 said:


> kam, would you say that the decibel is proportionate to your head?


i love the decibel. i wear a med size. fits great. no headaches or red marks on my head. just stap on, and it stays put without bothering me or thinking about it.

i liked the bell sweep too, but i also would use it on my monster cross and mtb rides and the rear ratcheting strap would loose tension when things got rough. VERY annoying.

the only way to really be sure about fit it to try one on. find a specialized dealer near you and see if they have one. i also like performance bike shops since they usually have a good stock of different helmets in store.


----------



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

I started finding helmets that fit my head shape when I bought a Met Parabellum, which was a fantastic lid. When I bought my Roubaix, I tested the Atmos but it dug into my temples. The Decibel was a perfect fit. I've since bought a 2D in matte black (not so many Spesh decals.... :O) ) for MTBing and it's even better. Featherlight and so far, cool on the head.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

How does the Decibel compare in the wind noise category? I just purchased the Giro Ionus because, it appeared (from pro reviews) to offer an improved fit from the Atmos and, the best cooling and, the lowest wind noise. Well, the fit is Ok - though I still get sweat dropping into my eyes; the perceived cooling is good - though I can not tell a difference between this and the Bell Sweep that it is replacing; and the noise is very good - much better than the Sweep. 

So, I believe I have a "better" helmut than the Sweep - though knowing what I do now, I do not think it is worth $200. It is not twice the helmut that the Sweep is. 

I have tried on the 2D and it fits like a fine glove but, have not ridden with it. I might take Specialized up on their 30 day trial and, see how it performs. My gut feeling though, is that the cooling and wind noise will not be much different than the Ionus.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

I have never really considered the wind noise aspect of it. Is there really a difference?


----------



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

It's not something I've noticed on either the Decibel or the 2D. I don't suffer from sweaty eyes as much as I did with the Met. Ironically, I think the minimal pads help in that respect.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Since most of my riding is in groups with a significant amount to chatting, the wind noise is an issue for me. Both the Atmos and Sweep were high in this regard. The Ionus seems to produce much less. I am sure much of this has to do with the helmet's exact position on one's head and, how the vents line up with the ears, etc. So, everyone will likely have a different opinion on just how much wind noise is evident with any given helmet. 

I am very interested in trying the 2D.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I started shopping for a new helmet and looked at the Specialized S-Works. I currently have and have been pretty happy with my Bell Sweep-R and would probably buy another one, but I just want plain ol' white.

The S-Works is a great looking helmet and fit my head probably better than my Sweep-R. I think the size adjustment wheel on the Bell is far superior to the S-Works design. I frequently wear different hats/caps or nothing under my helmet, so with the Bell, it's very easy to do this on the bike with one hand. The S-Works mechanism seemed flimsy (is this why they were recalled?) and as if it'd be difficult, if not impossible, to adjust with one hand while riding.

Also, as I wore the helmet more around the store, I started feeling something digging into the top of my head. Four or five hours later, this would be a major pain. Upon inspection I found that the problem was a nub from where the injection mold for the foam was filled. I looked at other S-Work helmets in the store. Some were much worse than others. IMO, pretty shoddy quality control for a $200+ helmet. Yes, I could buy the helmet and file the foam down, but I don't think one should have to do this for an expensive, top-of-the-line helmet.


----------



## doughboy_88 (Aug 22, 2006)

I needed a new helmet for my commute, so I bought a Decibel. It definitely feels more comfortable to me than my Giro Atmos. The Specialized retention system (inner ring) does fit really well. However, since the "fit band" goes around the head, it interferes with my Oakley glasses (Oakley arms touch the helmet's band b/c the arms are so long). 

Another thing going for the Specialized helmets is that they look so different from Giro and Bell's offerings.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> However, since the "fit band" goes around the head, it interferes with my Oakley glasses (Oakley arms touch the helmet's band b/c the arms are so long).


Ah. Good to know. I'll check that too next time I'm out shopping.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I just recently got my free S-works helmet via courier. I'd been waiting for a while for this sucker to arrive. Up to this point I had been riding with a Giro Pneumo and more recently a Decibel. I thought the Pneumo fit my head well until I put the Decibel on. I was hoping I'd have the same reaction with the S-works. 

First thing I noticed was that there seemed to be less pressure on the front of my head when wearing the S-works. I'm sure that has to do with the fit band going around your head. It applies equal pressure instead of jamming the helmet up against your skull.

The only issue I was having was how the straps fit around my ears. I was noticing the straps had a tendency to cut into the back of my ears a bit. I adjusted the straps as best I could, but I could never get the straps to feel as comfy as they did on the Decibel. I had a good look at the two helmets and I noticed that straps leave the helmet slightly more forward of the rear on the S-works. Therefore it made for a tighter space for your ears to fit in....And here I thought I had small ears...The straps were really becoming annoying for me, but I so want this helmet to work. The fit on my head is fantastic. The helmet feels so snug, but not tight. I had a look at the straps again this morning and made a slight adjustment. I took the straps and used a couple twist ties (temp. measure) hooked to the fit band to pull the straps back and in just a touch. This seemed to really help.

I know it might seem like I'm being a bit anal, but if something is bugging me at the 25km mark it's going to drive me insane at the 100km mark...

I just wonder why they moved the strap forward considering how they were perfectly placed on the Decibel.


----------



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Dr_John said:


> Ah. Good to know. I'll check that too next time I'm out shopping.


I noticed that my StraghtJackets didn't fit well with my 2D too. Though my Chicanes do. Funny that, eh? :wink: :lol:


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

I pulled the trigger on an S-works helmet yesterday. It felt great in the shop, but after wearing it at home for 15 minutes the rear straps started irritating my ears. I made multiple attempts to adjust the strap position to no avail.

For me, the fixed strap points on this helmet were a deal breaker. I went back to the shop and exchanged it for a Giro Ionos which is more comfortable to me. I was discussing the fixed strap placement with the shop manager who rides with the S-works helmet, but has the same problem with the rear strap and has heard the same complaint from other customers.


----------

